# Would You Date Someone Who You Consider To Be Beneath You



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

When it comes to looks and at the same time is also not wealthy ? In other words would you settle with someone who if you were seen out in public with that person you 2 would be labeled a mismatched couple because most people would look at you thinking you could do alot better because you would be seen as considerably more attractive than your partner.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I don't consider anyone beneath me... so yes? xD I know what it's like, and I don't care what society has to say.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Back in high school my best friend got dumped by a girl he was dating for 2 months because she fell victim to peer pressure. She was more popular and considered better looking in the eyes of her cheerleader friends so they thought she was dating beneath her league because they thought she could do alot better than him. She was even blunt about it when she broke up with my best friend saying that if she kept dating him it was going to kill her popularity/reputation. So she left him for a more popular, more athletic, and better looking jock who was part of the football team. If he was rich though I bet her shallow conceited stuck up cheerleader friends would have encouraged her to stay with my not so popular and not so good looking best friend and bleed him financially dry by having him spend a fortune on her at upscale stores at the mall.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think there are more important aspects of a person than their wealth and attractiveness. For instance, I have the biggest crush on Steve Buscemi. It has nothing to do with money or his looks; it's more about the fact that he is cool, highly intelligent, hilarious, has great taste in movies, and seems like a genuinely nice person. Those things are a hell of a lot more important to me. If I met anyone who had these qualities, regardless of whether the person was "beneath me" in looks, I would ovulate immediately.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

soundlessenigma said:


> Well I don't consider anyone beneath me... so yes? xD I know what it's like, and I don't care what society has to say.


I agree with soundlessenigma. I don't consider anyone "beneath me." To me it is most important to have things in common and to have good chemistry. That being said, I don't apply this to myself - I often consider myself "below their league" when thinking about asking a woman I find attractive on a date. :stu


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont worry about things that other people seem to. I am not obsessed with looks and money. I am far more intrigued by humor, intelligence, personality, opinions, feelings etc. 

And BTW Buscemi is one of the coolest people on the planet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> I dont worry about things that other people seem to. I am not obsessed with looks and money. I am far more intrigued by humor, intelligence, personality, opinions, feelings etc.
> 
> And BTW Buscemi is one of the coolest people on the planet!!!!!!!!!!!


 :agree with all of the above.... and I loved Buscemi in just about every movie I've seen him in :yes

Looks and money come and go. Personality is what keeps relationships going.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of confusing--you mean good-looking and wealthy? I don't care about the latter at all and as long as I like someone and don't think they're gross I end up liking how they look anyway even if they're ugly... confusing? I like people that interest me is all.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't give a rat's *** about wealth or social status. Attractiveness is certainly a factor, but personal qualities generally trump that for me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm the ugliest of ugly (in terms of overall attractiveness, not only physical looks) so there's no one below me because I am the bottom.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

no job, mediocore looks, no social life, useless talent, boring hobbies, and a smartassy sense of humor... it would be kinda hard to find someone below me lol


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't consider anyone beneath me unless they are extremely ugly inside (murderer, rapist, animal abuser, etc).

But my ex was considered less attractive than me. And he had no money, but I don't take money into account because I don't expect guys to pay for me. A guy doesn't have to be a male model for me to like him, as what gets to me the most is if he can be charming and make me laugh. Weirdly, my ex wasn't charming, but my standards were lower back then.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A bit dumber than me sure. Uglier than me, probably not. I'm not terribly attractive so I doubt that I would be attracted to someone that ugly.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think there's anyone beneath me. If anyone wants me, they're scraping the bottom of the barrel lol.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't even find anyone I a single thing in common with.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> I don't consider anyone beneath me unless they are extremely ugly inside (murderer, rapist, animal abuser, etc).


I agree with that


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't care is the guy rich or not, guys can't buy me with money. And I don't care about guys appearance, it is just the surface.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No because the people I see beneath are those who disrespect people in some way or another.


----------



## SalviaVictim (Oct 2, 2012)

Lasair said:


> No because the people I see beneath are those who disrespect people in some way or another.


This. But on the same note if I dated someone who I thought was above me in whichever way this could really play on my insecurities so I may avoid going out with that person.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't even know what "beneath" me is. If someone is beneath me, they must truly be fu*ked up beyond all recognition. Now that I think about it, the only thing I wouldn't date is a weak "drug addict".


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm basically the bottom if the barrel, so I don't think there is anyone lower than me anyway.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't see myself being with someone who I think is beneath me because if I like them enough to date, I will see them as at least on the same level as me, if not above me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't consider anyone to be beneath me. But I wouldn't date someone I'm not attracted to, socioeconomic status doesn't matter.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't consider less attractive people inferior beings. I dont even understand how attractiveness is supposed to deem how worthy you are as a person. It doesn't make any sense. Someone could be a horrible person but attractive, and they would be worthy of everyone else? No they would not.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If I considered them to be beneath me then I wouldn't date them. That'd sound like a pity date or some sort of need to feel superior... unequal relationships don't sound like a great idea. Looks and the amount of money someone makes, however, are not major factors in whether I consider someone to be beneath me.

What society might think looking at us is irrelevant, I doubt I'd be able to guess and wouldn't care since I'm not trying to score in social circles.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Is going to be pretty hard to find someone beneath me lol


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont really think this question make much sense
what if id consider myself above him
and other people said: AS IF he is waaay above you..?
again subjective.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Charisma > Looks

so,


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with this concept.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Of course, although I'm not very attractive myself and I'm pretty poor too so it would be pretty hard to find somebody "below" me.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

I had to vote yes because I've done so in the past. Each of my relationships was a mismatch either financially or physically, but in each case, it was the guy's personality that I felt the most attracted to, over the looks.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

Or status, I should add.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

No because I'm a shallow person.

Unfortunately, my standards are too high which is probably why I'm alone...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People seem really obsessed with money on this forum. I thought the question was going to be if I would date someone who was "beneath me" intellectually.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Dudleyville said:


> you could do a lot better


I've heard that before when I told a friend about a girl I was interested in dating. But at the time, I didn't know how I could do better, because if I actually could, I felt like I would have known and I also felt that I would have been dating someone. My friend made it sound like I had lowered my standards or something like that.

I actually liked that girl and the girl liked me too, but because of this constant reminder that the girl was just ok and not very attractive, I didn't go through with it.

For some people, I think you can work on how they look (clothes, makeup, etc.) so they're not gonna stay with the same looks all the time. So with that in mind, I guess I might (initially, anyway).

As for making less money, I don't think it would matter as long as we're good about self control with spending and saving, and planning our budgets and stuff.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Many do, because it's easier and low risk. Whether or not those they date *are* actually "beneath" them is another matter. it's the choice of perception.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so, but you should ask this question to the people who chose to date me. I always felt I was doing better than I probably should in terms of looks and future potential.


----------

